# Battlefield 3 - Lost unlocks, so annoying



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

So, let me just say that I already hate EA, and a few years ago, I was a huge CoD4 fan. But I very much enjoy Battlefield, and it is the ONLY EA game I will play.

So with that being said, I've been playing BF3 today pretty much all day. Well, I lost all of my unlocks randomly. And it keeps happening. What makes it so annoying is that this was a problem with BC2, too. 

I don't know why, but it p*sses me off beyond belief. I mean, I hate getting 10 minutes into a match only to realize that my gun has no attachments. 

I mean... BF3 was a HIGHLY anticipated game. And it STILL has the same f*cking issues that BC2 had. I mean, they can't even get the "You win/lose!" right. So stupid. It's such a great game ruined simply because they couldn't fix a widely known problem.

I absolutely hate EA. I mean, I know MW2 was a complete screw up but at least they don't have the same problems every year.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

I said "I mean" like 3 times.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, I love BF3 but the game is ****ed up online. This game will get traded in for MW3 by a ton of people, especially since they're offering it for $1 with BF3 trade in.

It takes 3-4 tries just to get a match that work.........Only to get disconnected in the middle of the game.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Smythe said:


> Just curious, are you playing on xbox/ps3? I have the pc version and haven't seen that issue yet. The disconnects seem common across all platforms though.


I'm playing on the PS3. I don't really have a problem with getting disconnected during a game. Sometimes, it takes a while to get in one, though because of a disconnect.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am playing on PC and never had problems like you described, other than random disconnects during the matches.

About the unlocks, the upgrades for every single gun has to be unlocked separately, unlike BFBC2, where all you had to do is unlock it once and it worked for all of the guns. I am sure you already know this, putting it here just in case.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

Smythe said:


> Just curious, are you playing on xbox/ps3? I have the pc version and haven't seen that issue yet. The disconnects seem common across all platforms though.


same here


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, I think I may have figured it out. So, you use different guns (even if you use the same class) on different sides. I didn't know that.

So my unlocks were on the specific gun for the specific class and FOR THE SPECIFIC SIDE. I get it now.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Add me wolfwing999 on ps3 I love BF3 ... How come u can't talk during a game through mic even if u have a private squad


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Wait till you come across a guy that uses Cheat Engine. There's several players who are on top of the leaderboard who hacked their way in.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

whoishe said:


> Add me wolfwing999 on ps3 I love BF3 ... How come u can't talk during a game through mic even if u have a private squad


Okay, I'll add you when I get on next time. I don't know anybody on PS3, though. I used to only use the PS3 for exclusives and Blu-ray. Now that my Xbox is about to crap out on my, I have to play everything on PS3. So all my friends on XBL are bummed. I'm sure they've gotten over it.

But hey, Microsoft needs to make a console that works. What else is there to say? I'm not going to buy a new one every time one RRODs.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Finished SP yesterday, decided to give in and give EA's Origin service an honest try before i totally hate on it. 

Problems i see with the service itself, and Battlefield 3

1) Origin wants to install everything on my C: Drive. this is an SSD and i feel it does not have to be there. the process to not have this happen is retarded. nowhere in the help it says that in order to change directories, one must manually create a game folder within the drive. So after maybe 20 minutes of setup, i was able to play Battlefield 3 after...

2) Logging into the origin/autolog webpage first. this is probably the worst feature. Given Origin is still BETA, i feel they have lots more work to do. i also think that this webpage login also doubles as the always-on Internet connection DRM. i closed it out of curiosity, and closing it seemed to crash my game

3) battlefield 3 does not like crossfire. with the 11.10 preview drivers, it auto selects fullscreen (which is nice). however, i get no video from it. i can hear the EA logo intros and BF3 intro, but there's no video. alt-tabbing the game puts it into a workable window at a smaller resolution, but clicking into it makes it fullscreen again! i had to manually go into the PROFILE config and manually set my options just to get video.

4) game play is really sluggish, and i really don't know why. i had to polay through the SP at 1024x1280 last night, and my eyes are still strained from it. Immersion during game play is great - the sounds the visuals (at lower resolutions), but the story is somewhat meh. 6-core intel CPU, with 16GB of RAM and 2 video cards with 3 monitors cannot run this at larger resolutions higher than 1080p? i felt like i just wasted my time and 60$, and am hesitant to try MP until i can get some eyefinity fixes.

5) i would try the MP, but i am afraid i am probably not as l33t enough for the probable prone-fest, so i can't comment on the MP just yet.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

rgrwng said:


> 5) i would try the MP, but i am afraid i am probably not as l33t enough for the probable prone-fest, so i can't comment on the MP just yet.


Oh it's awesome. Coming in for an air strike on a tank is awesome. And no more standing around, waiting around for vehicles to appear. You can spawn right into them.


----------

